# The Skeleton Comedy Club



## Zombie-F

Aside from finishing the Crypt, my NEW big prop idea for this year is the Skeleton Comedy Club. Here's the idea for this one...

As you know, I have two buckies that have the capability to "talk" to each other by way of Scary Terry Audio/Servo Driver Circuits. I'd like to keep things fresh by giving them new dialog and a new theme each year.

So, I was thinking, since I'm getting a new shed, I could incorporate THAT into the mix and give them a nice setting. The first setting for them shall be a Skeleton Comedy Club, probably named "The Funny Bone" or something like that.

One of the skeletons will be shackled to the wall with a microphone in front of him doing a stand-up routine ripe with bad Halloween-related jokes. The second skeleton will be seated at a table and will be heckling the joke-telling skeleton.

I also just bought one of those Buck the Talking Deer Heads from a seller on eBay for a great price. I think I'd also like to incorporate HIM into the mix by hacking it to do some maniacal laughter a-la the deer head in Evil Dead 2.

_Just brainstorming here... add your own $.02 if you like..._

I think to control it all, I'm going to use a prop-1 board from Parallax. The prop-1 can be used to control the three ranges of motion in the Deer Head, control the deer's laughter and mouth motion (with the use of a AP-8 Audio Player or maybe I'll just use a Chipcorder Circuit), and to start playing back the skeleton's dialog. It will all be triggered by a PIR module

For now, I'll still use the Scary Terry circuit for the crude jaw movement on the skeletons, but will be switching from a CD player to an uMP3 Player because it can be triggered by the Prop-1. Because of that, I anticipate having an empty output on the Prop-1 board and I may use it to control some lighting in the room by way of a RC-4 Relay Board.


----------



## DeathTouch

That sounds like a good idea. How about another skelly at the drums. Everytime the guy makes a joke, the guy on the drums does the old boom boom boom. I don't know what they call that after a joke has been made and the drummer does the drums.


----------



## ScareFX

Wow, that uMP3 Playback Module looks great. It's pricey but great for your setup. Hope the price comes down some. I'd love to add that tool to the arsenal.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> That sounds like a good idea. How about another skelly at the drums. Everytime the guy makes a joke, the guy on the drums does the old boom boom boom. I don't know what they call that after a joke has been made and the drummer does the drums.


It's called a "Rim-shot".

It would take a servo controller board and and some fancy robotics to do that though, unless it was marionetted with a pre-recorded rim-shot.


----------



## Blackwidow

It sounds like a hell of a plan Z...I love it! 
As for all that techno-babble, I'm lost


----------



## TipoDeemin

Oooh, I wanna see it when it's done! It sounds awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch

If you want, I can be the 2nd voice or the 3rd. I could email my voice as a mp3 and you could use it for the prop. Just give me a script. Then you could mod the audio to make it sound scary.


----------



## shadow

You know, I need to learn to use these parallox boards. I currently use the Kit 74 unit hooked to a laptop. I think these PIC boards would be a lot more flexible for my needs....both at halloween and my christmas lights. The price is definitely a lot more reasonable for the PIC units.

Do you have to have a PIC programmer? Is there anything else you have to buy as far as the prop-1 board goes?

I have a Scary terry servo board already. I'm going to configure a prop to talk this year also. I love the comedian with a rib-shot skeleton........absoluteley hilarious.


----------



## Zombie-F

The prop-1 boards are like a stripped down basic stamp 1 that are really geared at controlling props. They're programmed with Parallax's PBasic language (which is VERY easy to learn) and there's a free progamming software available for download from Parallax's web site. You will need a serial cable and a serial adapter for the Prop-1 board to be able to load your programs into it.

What's really cool about the Basic Stamps (and I think the prop-1 as well) is that they can be used to control a Kit 74 via a serial cable. randyaz on Halloweenforum.com or the guys on the Parallax forums could probably provide more info on that as I've never tried it yet, but have heard it can be done.

I may work a scare into this scene too. Nobody will be expecting it since it looks like a funny scene. I think it'd be great to have the Comedian skeleton lunge forward (by way of a four-bar) at the end of his routine to scare the patrons. I could make it so the shackles are held to the wall magnetically and when it lunges forward, the shackles release and are drawn back to the wall when the skeleton goes back. I don't know that I could do this with a bucky though, as it may weigh too much.


----------



## NecroBones

This sounds like a great idea so far! Exactly the sort of thing I would do. I like to keep things light-hearted and funny when I can. 

OK, now I *really* need to get some talking skulls going.


----------



## hauntedyards

*Skeleton Comedy Club... sounds like a job for MIDI*

If you were ever looking for an excuse to use it, this scene sounds like the one. I know the Basic Stamps could probably be used and the logistics behind setting them up to perforn in the way you have your idea laid out will be very interesting.

I know when I read your post on your idea I was thinking how easy it would be to do with MIDI. The other benefit being that every night or every hour you could have a the skeletons doing a completely different show as easy as clicking 'file' and then 'load' in CuBase.

You should think about it... all you need is a PC which I'm sure you have and few other pieces.


----------



## Zombie-F

Good idea, but I have no idea how to program MIDI. Never even tinkered with it before while I have at least played with BS. I'm still going to be using the scary terry boards for the mouth movement and will only be using the Prop-1 to start/stop the uMP3 at the right times.

Plus, it's all only going to be running for one night, so I don't really need that kind of flexibility.

Maybe if I had some more info on MIDI and how it worked, I could make a better judgement on what I'd like to use. Got any links to any resources?


----------



## hauntedyards

MIDI really doesn't require "programming" as much as it requires the right equipment.

For example to create a moving prop with 5 pneumatic cylinders you simply assign a key on your MIDI keyboard to each cylinder and play the prop. You would insert your sound files (i.e. comedy club) and then you would tap the mouch key to sync the mouth of the comedian with the words. Then your would do an arm, or a head turn, or a laugh in the audience members mouth... whatever... so when you hit play all of these things now play at once animating your entire scene.

An example is Brent Ross' display that he does every year.. it is run by MIDI and quite amazing if you ask me.

At the risk of cross posting I would mention that MIDI and the Prop-1 basic stamp can work together quite nicely.

I was having a MIDI discussion with someone this week regarding Stamps and MIDI and I thought someone here might find the idea useful. When I use the word STAMP here I mean the new PROP-1 as I think a normal Basic Stamp would have some problems with the voltages I am discussing.

I use MIDI for running props actions... but for many applications (where a set routine of sequential actions is needed) I could activate the STAMP with a single MIDI signal and then the STAMP would take over at the local (prop) location. Would mean alot less wires running to many props...

Now before I get a bunch of messages telling me that MIDI can't talk to a STAMP...

When I say "use a midi signal to trigger the STAMP" I mean as one would trigger any prop using MIDI, the MIDI signal tells the MIDI board to send an electrical signal of 24volts to the prop...

The STAMP can be setup to activate and run it's program just due to power being applied to it (being turned on). If so the computer can send a MIDI signal (24volts) to the STAMP and apply voltage for a sufficient duration needed for the STAMP to run it's program and then stop the signal... rendering the prop powerless...

The Idea being:

1) Show Control sends MIDI signal ON for 5 minutes.

2) MIDI prop controller card converts MIDI signal to 24volts DC

3) 24 volts DC hits the prop-1 thus activating and powering it for a total of 5 minutes.

4) Prop-1 turns on and automatically runs it's program. Program lasts 5 minutes and then the power turns off.

5) Next prop is then activated the same way... or many at once...

If possible the benefit being that instead of having a 5 solenoid prop require 5 MIDI signals and thus 6 wires (5 pos and 1 neg @ 24vDC) running to the prop... You could use 1 MIDI signal and 2 cables (pos and neg) as simply an activation signal AND power.

So every prop controller has it's uses and CAN work together in order to (in my case) streamline your MIDI show and free up midi card outputs for other props.

Some reading material can be found at James' site who also distributes the MIDI controller cards that I use for my system.
http://www.sprawlingdelusions.com/Projects/Midi/MidiControlSystem.htm

Also feel free to keep up on my progress putting my system together on my website which very soon will focus on MIDI animatronics.


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, so I started measuring the shed today and began framing up the bar I intend on installing. It looks like there'll be no room for a cafe table in there with the bar along one wall, so I'm going to have the heckling skeleton sit at the end of the bar facing the comedian skeleton.

The deer head will likely be mounted above the bar and I may mount a skull at the end of the bar opposite to the heckler. That skull may or may not be rigged to laugh at jokes. All depends on money and time at this point.

When I make a little more progress next week, I'll start posting photos.


----------



## Torgen

You could always have one skel be the "funny guy" and the other the "straight man" for a comedy routine, have the deer laugh, and a skull sitting on the bar heckling the comedians. When one of the comedians asks what his problem is, have the skull break into a few bars of "Just a Gigolo"

"I..... ain't got noboooody, I ain't got no body at all!"

Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week. Tip your waitress, try the veal!


----------



## Zombie-F

Torgen said:


> You could always have one skel be the "funny guy" and the other the "straight man" for a comedy routine, have the deer laugh, and a skull sitting on the bar heckling the comedians. When one of the comedians asks what his problem is, have the skull break into a few bars of "Just a Gigolo"
> 
> "I..... ain't got noboooody, I ain't got no body at all!"
> 
> Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week. Tip your waitress, try the veal!


I've done the straight guy/funny guy routine with them in their poker-playing incarnation for two years now, so I'm looking to change it up a little bit. Good suggestion though.


----------



## Torgen

Zombie-F said:


> I've done the straight guy/funny guy routine with them in their poker-playing incarnation for two years now, so I'm looking to change it up a little bit. Good suggestion though.


Oops, never mind *me* then.... 

/slinks into the corner


----------



## slimy

I'm building a bar for my party and it's shaped like a coffin. Not hard to build, but looks cool. A 'coffin bar' would be a great addition to your comedy club.


----------



## Zombie-F

Just a quick update... I've finished building and installing all the LED lighting for the scene. The deer head has a blue light on it that goes out and changes to UV lighting when he's laughing. There's two green LED spotlights hanging over the bar. There's also two amber LED spotlights shining up at these skeleton shelves I have installed on either side of the stage area.

And finally, there's a Red LED spotlight that will shine on the skeleton comedian once he starts telling jokes.

On top of that, I have the skeletons mounted in their standing postions, with their speakers mounted into their chests. I just have to wire the audio into the Scary Terry circuits.

All that's left to do now, is put plywood over the bar, apply the scene setters over the walls, wire the UMP3 to work with the prop-1, record the dialog and program the prop-1.

Still so much to do! But I'm chipping away at it. 

Another random thought... instead of a motion sensor, I'll trigger the scene with a button. That way, I can start the show once the TOTs are settled down and ready to listen.


----------



## DeathTouch

Do you have audio on this? I know, you are thinking DT just wants it for his radio broadcast. And you would be right. I need an audio distored like what you have.


----------



## NecroBones

Any cool pictures yet?


----------



## Zombie-F

I'll snap some today. It's kinda a mess in there at the moment. It's far from done, but I have a good amount of the electronic work finished.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

Zombie, this sound like one heck of a project and I would love to see a video of it when finished.


----------



## Zombie-F

I didn't forget about the pics. I just worked on the interior for a long time last night and left it a bit of a mess.

Speaking of which... I hung black plastic over the inside of the roof pitch yesterday to help hide the LED spotlight wiring. Over that, I'll probably string up some erosion netting and distress it a bit.

Today I'll probably be hanging up some of the scene setters and (maybe) put the plywood over the bar frame. Depends on how much time it takes.


----------



## grim reaper

cant wait to see pics z this sounds awsome if only i had a big area to work with id make stuff from one of the great masters of props on here


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, here's some progress pics (in my photobucket account):
Skeleton Comedy Club Progress pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket


----------



## grim reaper

wow didnt realise it would be soo big. looks great z good work


----------



## trishaanne

looks great Zombie....I wish I lived close enough to see it in person. Now I feel like I need to get busy and kick it up a few notches....you guys are all making me feel like a slacker!


----------



## Beepem

i dont know what you just said.


however i do take spanish and from what ive translated i think that this is a really cool thing.


----------



## gmacted

That looks awesome! I can't wait for the video.


----------



## Nightshade

Zombie can you give us lessons on using the Parallax boards. Frankly using a pc to control my yard haunt scares the you know what out of me.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks great, Z!!! Those scene setters really look nicer than I thought. It's really coming together..I need a VID!


----------



## Zombie-F

Dr Morbius said:


> Looks great, Z!!! Those scene setters really look nicer than I thought. It's really coming together..I need a VID!


Let me tell ya, the scene setters look pretty good. I must say though, applying them to the studs -- as opposed to an actual wall -- is quite a challenge.

As for video, that's still quite a way's off. I still have to wire in a switch for me to activate the "show" with and wire in the uMP3 player to work with the prop-1. The animation isn't going to be all that spectacular as it's just going to be mouth movement via some scary terry audio-servo drivers and the deer motions controlled via the prop-1.

Next year I plan on doing a skeleton-pirate theme in the shed (to coincide with the third "Pirates" movie). I'd like to work in some more motion next year like head movement and maybe an arm motion or two.


----------



## NecroBones

Looks great! Can't wait to see the vids!


----------



## Zombie-F

I got the skeletons all wired up to talk and have used the previous year's dialog through the old CD player to test it out. Works great!

I'm nearly done with the lighting. I keep adding more and more. 

The electrician comes next week to install the outlets in there, and once he's done with that I just have to write and record the dialog, program the prop-1 and it'll be just about ready. Thank god I'm finishing this up before October 1st. I'll need all month to set up the yard and inside of the house for our party.


----------



## otherworldly

I am just bloody awe-struck. If we had a bowing smiley, I'd be using it. At the rate I'm going, I can't imagine ever having such an exceptional 'prop'. Wonderful work!


----------



## Wildomar

I am really impressed with the intricasies of your layout. Really involved to have so many components all working together to create a "scene" versus a series of props. Nice work Z-F.


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks guys. 

This is my first attempt at creating a scene, so I'm sure there will be some things I will learn from this attempt.


----------



## Zombie-F

I cut the plywood top and sides of the bar today. Accidentally cut one piece about 3 inches too short. I forgot to offset the saw guide by the width from the saw blade to the saw foot's stop. D'oh!

Looks like I'll need to get another sheet of plywood on Saturday after the rain stops.


----------



## Zombie-F

I cut a new piece of plywood today and got it right this time. I also laid out a cheapie 6 x 9 carpet in the center of the "show area" to help hide the wiring that runs all over the place.

I also started browsing the internet for joke ideas. It's supposed to rain tomorrow, so I'll probably keep up with the joke search and dialog writing tomorrow and Thursday (while the electrician is here installing electricity to the shed).

It's really all coming together now.


----------



## heresjohnny

Damn Zombie, that is looking good!


----------



## Zombie-F

Thanks guys. It's getting there.

I hung up my pseudo-dorp this weekend and put the skellies in their costumes. Not much left to do now.





.​


----------



## Dr Morbius

You did real good on that room! The "Psuedo-Dorp" looks fine..I doubt anyone would notice when the performance is going..Great jorb!


----------



## Zombie-F

Yeah, it turns out the stuff I bought that I thought was Jute Netting was actually POLY-jute netting. Doesn't have that brownish tint to it and the weaves are all perfect. So, I slashed it all up with a knife.


----------



## NecroBones

Looking good! Can't wait to see some video of it in action!


----------



## Zombie-F

Finished the sign for outside the shed. The paints are blacklight responsive, so this thing looks pretty cool under blacklight. The sign isn't quite what I wanted, which was a series of bone-letters, but painting that was proving too difficult to do in a reasonable amount of time so I did this instead.

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Skeleton%20Comedy%20Club%20Progress/scc-32.jpg​


----------



## dragon flame

It still looks good


----------



## grim reaper

awsome z cant wait to see a video of it all


----------



## krough

Awesome Stuff Zombie-F. I like the sign


----------



## ShadyHallows

I actually really like the sign!


----------



## Zombie-F

I built the LED spotlight for the sign yesterday. It looks pretty cool in the dark.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Looking good Z. If you haven't already written the script, here's a joke my 9 year old told me:

A skeleton walks into a bar and says 'Bartender, gimme a beer and a mop'. <rim shot>.


----------



## Zombie-F

Gloomy_Gus said:


> Looking good Z. If you haven't already written the script, here's a joke my 9 year old told me:
> 
> A skeleton walks into a bar and says 'Bartender, gimme a beer and a mop'. <rim shot>.


I already used that one in the last incarnation of the two skeletons and already plan on using it in their new routine. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## NecroBones

Man, there's so much room for terrible humor here. Can't wait to see what you put together! 

I'm currently scripting up the dialogue for the new talking skulls that are on their way to me. I'm going for more of a silly dialogue, not unlike your card-players, but a completely different routine. I think the only joke we have in common there is the "no body" pun.


----------



## Zombie-F

I was pretty dry for jokes this time around so I searched the web for skeleton jokes, vampire jokes, etc... and re-worded the jokes so they were less like jokes and more like a dialog, except in the cases where the skellies were talking to each other.


----------



## gmacted

The details are incredible! Can't wait to see the finished product. The kids (and the adults) are going to love it!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

I just saw in the 'Things you never knew existed' catalog, a 'Boo-opoly' set. I'm thinking instead of skellies playing cards, I'm going to have them playing Monopoly with a sign that reads 'The Game That Never Ends'.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DO you have a video of the "rehearsal" yet? I'd like to see it in action!


----------



## Zombie-F

Dr Morbius said:


> DO you have a video of the "rehearsal" yet? I'd like to see it in action!


Nope, no rehearsal yet. I'm still working on programming the deer head's animations. I did finally finish recording the dialog last week, though. I think I'm going to hold back any video or audio of this sucker until after Halloween.

I did hit a snag in the programming process. The uMP3 board I bought needs to be configured serially in order for me to get it set the way I need it to be. I can't change these settings as I thought I would be able to. I was planning on using my BS1 serial adapter to connect to the uMP3 with, but it turns out there's a compatibility issue with polarity that prevents me from doing so.

I ordered a USB2SER adapter, which will allow me to connect to it, but I have no idea if it'll be here in time for Halloween, so I'm moving forward with an alertnative -- albeit, more involved -- plan.

The animations will be the same, it's just a little more involved than pushing one button to get the scene to "play". The "alternative" way involves pressing a button to start the prop-1's program, and using the activation of the Red LED spotlight as a "cue" to press play on a cheapie mp3 player that has the skeleton's dialog loaded onto it.

What's really cool is that if the USB2SER adapter DOES arrive, I'll only need to make a few minor changes to my program to be able to use the uMP3 and it'll be ready to go with the "one button" version that I wanted.


----------



## gmacted

It's good to hear that you have a backup plan. I saw that you were having problems over the weekend. It would have been terrible to see your whole project get ruined by one little detail. I hope everything works out for you. This was a huge project and I'm really interested in seeing the results of all your hard work.


----------



## Zombie-F

gmacted said:


> This was a huge project and I'm really interested in seeing the results of all your hard work.


Yeah, me too. What's great is if the adapter I ordered arrives before Halloween, all I'll have to do is remove the commented out parts that address the uMP3 and viola! I have it running the way I intended.

The timing is a tiny bit off when manually starting the audio, but it's close enough that it works. I'd just rather have one button start the whole show is all. That way, I can hand off the duty to my wife or one of my friends so I can go check on the foggers, other props, etc.


----------



## incubus0

Is this a one night only performance? I'd love to check it out live, but will be a bit busy on Halloween night.


----------



## Zombie-F

The problems continue... with the level of detail I'm trying to put into the mouth animations, it looks like the prop-1's EEPROM only has enough capacity for one set of movement definitions.

I could do as many as two or three, if I sacrifice some of the motion, or have one laugh track that is played over and over again with great detail. I'll do an experiment with a lesser detail and see how that goes and then decide where to go from here.


----------



## gmacted

Zombie-F said:


> The problems continue... with the level of detail I'm trying to put into the mouth animations, it looks like the prop-1's EEPROM only has enough capacity for one set of movement definitions.
> 
> I could do as many as two or three, if I sacrifice some of the motion, or have one laugh track that is played over and over again with great detail. I'll do an experiment with a lesser detail and see how that goes and then decide where to go from here.


There isn't much programming space in the Prop-1. I found that out when building my MIB. Fortunately, I had enough room (barely) for what I wanted to do. I feel your pain. You have so little time left and the problems seem to keep coming and coming. I'm sure you'll make the best of it.

I hope that there will be more programming space in the EFX-TEK Prop2 controller.


----------



## Zombie-F

What I'm thinking is I intended on having the mouth shut at the end of each "HA" in the laugh... but watching people really laugh, their mouth generally doesn't move like that. So, what I may do is make a subroutine for each laugh track that opens the mouth for the duration of the laugh, maybe shutting it once here or there where the audio has the deer sucking air in and see where that leaves me. At the very least, I'll be able to squish three different laugh tracks that way.


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, here's what I did to be able to use three different laugh sounds on here...

I took the longest laugh track and used it as one sound. Then I broke it up into one medium laugh track and one short laugh track. This way, I can re-cycle code from the longest track into the two smaller laugh tracks via subroutines!

I still don't have quite the detailed control over the deer head that I envisioned, but it turned out pretty damned good if you ask me. Now I just have to fine-tune the timing of the laughs so it lines up perfectly with the skeleton's dialog and it's done!!! Sweet!


----------



## Zombie-F

Finally done with it. What's great is I have the code to use the uMP3 written in but commented out, so if I get the serial adapter by Halloween, I can easily load the audio files on that and trigger it with the prop-1 all with a single button press.


----------



## Zombie-F

Got the USB2SER adapter today, so I was able to set up the uMP3 and get it up and running! Now, the whole scene is activated by the push of one button.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I cant wait to see that vid! I do hope you take one.


----------



## Zombie-F

If I personally don't get video myself, my friend Eric will be filming it on Saturday at our party. I believe he said I could borrow his camcorder to film it all myself on the big day. Perhaps I'll set it up in the shed for a while and get some "reaction shots" of what people think of it.

You have no idea how relieved I am to finally be done with this project.


----------



## ScareFX

c said:


> ...
> 
> You have no idea how relieved I am to finally be done with this project.


That's great Zombie-F! It sounds like it's been quite a challenge but you know the reward will be worth it. Your guests and tot's are gonna love it! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## gmacted

Zombie-F said:


> Got the USB2SER adapter today, so I was able to set up the uMP3 and get it up and running! Now, the whole scene is activated by the push of one button.


Glad to hear that Zombie-F. Can't wait to see the video. Sounds like you completed the project just before the 13th hour!


----------



## slimy

13 hours?!?!?! That is what we need thirteen more hours to complete projects. So then we can all be like Zombie and be done. 

Congradulations on completion Mr. F.


----------



## NecroBones

Can't wait to see it all in action!


----------

